# Microsoft blocks pirates from Security Essentials antivirus



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Microsoft will block users running counterfeit copies of Windows from installing the free Security Essentials antivirus software, the head of the company's anti-piracy group has said.

Security Essentials, which launched early Tuesday, is basic anti-virus and anti-spyware software that Microsoft touts as suitable for users who can't, or won't, pay for security.

"During installation, you'll be asked to validate Windows running on your PC to make sure that it's genuine," said Alex Kochis, director of Microsoft's Genuine Windows team, in a post to a company blog Tuesday. Genuine Windows is the umbrella label for several of the company's anti-piracy technologies, including product activation and the often-criticised validation and notification components, which regularly determine whether the copy of Windows running on a PC is legitimate.

Part of Security Essentials' installation process requires that users validate Windows. "Microsoft Security Essentials is available to customers running a genuine and properly licensed copy of Windows," the first installation dialog box reads. PCs that fail the validation check will display a second dialog that provides a link to the section of Microsoft's site where users can purchase - or in some cases receive a free copy - of Windows.

Microsoft Security Essentials won't install unless users prove they're running a legitimate copy of Windows.

Although Microsoft blocks pirates from downloading other free software it offers, it regularly makes major exceptions. Internet Explorer 8 (IE8), which Microsoft has billed as its most secure browser to date, can be downloaded and installed on a counterfeit copy of Windows, for example. And Microsoft lets people running bogus copies Windows obtain security patches via Windows Update.


http://news.techworld.com/security/...s-from-security-essentials-antivirus/?olo=rss


----------

